# Jeff Horn's 1st defence will be WBO #11 Gary Corcoran



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Horn 17-0-1 vs Corcoran 17-1 for Horn's first defence of his WBO welterweight title. Date likely to be November. Venue almost certain to be Brisbane.

Duco and Arum obviously with their eye on a bigger prize early next year.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Good business decision I guess from what I have read from the Brits this should be a fairly easy title defence for Horn. Hopefully Jeff breezes through Corcoran and Pac comes to the party in regards to the rematch.


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

Definitely a choice borne out of priority. Horn's next fight, provided he retains his title in this one, will be very big. If it is the Pacquiao rematch, like I'm sure they are hoping it will be, it will be huge.


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

OUTRAGE when Horn was named to fight Pacquiao. Jeff Who? Horn is a bum. He has never beaten anyone. Shit went on and on and on.

OUTRAGE after the fight. Pacquiao was robbed! Horn is a dirty fighter. He broke all the rules! Blah, blah, fucking blah.

Now OUTRAGE that Horn is defending against Corcoran. Many carrying on as if Horn is suddenly some kind of all time great.

Before Horn-Pacquiao most would have considered Corcoran a suitable opponent for him. Many claim Horn lost to Pacquiao anyway. So go figure!

Don't dare not to be OUTRAGED about this fight though. Don't fucking dare!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

The Real McCoy said:


> OUTRAGE when Horn was named to fight Pacquiao. Jeff Who? Horn is a bum. He has never beaten anyone. Shit went on and on and on.
> 
> OUTRAGE after the fight. Pacquiao was robbed! Horn is a dirty fighter. He broke all the rules! Blah, blah, fucking blah.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone is really outraged, but it's an awful, awful title fight and people are understandably not impressed by it


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

Casual Ken's Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> I don't think anyone is really outraged, but it's an awful, awful title fight and people are understandably not impressed by it


Somewhere between unimpressed and outraged then. But there is a lot of bitching and moaning http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...-corcoran-wbo-welterweight-world-title.99966/

Most claimed Horn had beaten nobody before Pacquiao and then claimed he didn't beat Pacquaio anyway. So when did Horn suddenly become this absolute superstar and who has he beat to give people that impression?

Did you score Horn-Pacquiao for Horn?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

The Real McCoy said:


> So when did Horn suddenly become this absolute superstar


No one thinks he's a superstar, but he holds a world title and the absolute minimum to be expected of someone with a belt is to fight someone competent at world level, not only has he not done that, but he's fighting someone who hasn't even proven himself at british title level

How I, or anyone scored the Pacquiao fight, or who Horn had beaten before that makes not a single bit of difference


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

Casual Ken's Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> No one thinks he's a superstar, but he holds a world title and the absolute minimum to be expected of someone with a belt is to fight someone competent at world level, not only has he not done that, but he's fighting someone who hasn't even proven himself at british title level
> 
> How I, or anyone scored the Pacquiao fight, or who Horn had beaten before that makes not a single bit of difference


Who Horn has beaten is a good indicator as to how good a fighter he is. That is how I evaluate how good a fighter is anyway.

As a world champion having a voluntary defence he can defend against anyone in the top 15 and Corcoran is.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

The Real McCoy said:


> As a world champion having a voluntary defence he can defend against anyone in the top 15 and Corcoran is.


I genuinely have no idea what you're even trying to say now

It certainly doesn't seem to be connected to anything i'm saying


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

Casual Ken's Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> I genuinely have no idea what you're even trying to say now
> 
> It certainly doesn't seem to be connected to anything i'm saying


The WBO rules allow Horn to chose anyone from the top 15 for his voluntary defence and he has. Nice chatting to you.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Casual Ken's Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> I genuinely have no idea what you're even trying to say now
> 
> It certainly doesn't seem to be connected to anything i'm saying


 It's not a good fight (going on what the Brits say about Corcoran) but understandable given what's at stake (lucrative Pac rematch).


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

We may be getting a little ahead of ourselves here. Although this appears to be the fight they are trying to make, nowhere have I read that the fight is actually signed yet.

This is interesting though:

https://www.badlefthook.com/2017/10/3/16417152/jeff-horn-to-face-gary-corcoran-in-december

"If Horn beats this kid, we could do the Pacquiao rematch in the first part of 2018 or go right to a fight with Crawford. Pacquiao might not fight again. Who knows?" - Bob Arum

Article also states ESPN will carry the fight in the US, as part of their deal with Top Rank.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Snowy said:


> We may be getting a little ahead of ourselves here. Although this appears to be the fight they are trying to make, nowhere have I read that the fight is actually signed yet.
> 
> This is interesting though:
> 
> ...


Terms have been agreed apparently but no dotted lines signed yet


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

Looks like the date for Horn-Corcoran will be December 15th. Which is a Friday night.

A temporary venue is to be set-up in Brisbane that will accommodate 8,000.

ESPN network will carry live coverage of the bout into the US.

Should Horn successfully defend against Corcoran he would then likely meet either Manny Pacquiao or Terrence Crawford.


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Where's the sense in not using an existing venue? Must be a cost saving measure. The Brisbane Entertainment Centre has a roof and holds about 13,000.


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

"The fight is set to take place in a purpose-built venue".

"It is creative, it should be a world-first what we're doing and it will be exciting."

"If it comes off as we expect, it's going to be quite a spectacle and very very exciting and will certainly portray Brisbane and Australia in the best possible light to the world."

https://www.msn.com/en-au/sport/more-sports/world-first-venue-looms-for-horn-defence/ar-AAsVOrg

Looks like the Queensland Government have negotiated some additional return on their investment this time around. Wonder what are they going to do here? Hold it on top of Story Bridge?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

The outdoor arena sounds interesting, I am guessing there might be some cooperation with Brisbane city council and they will want to show off as much as the city as possible. More bargain worldwide exposure for Brisbane Tourism

To be fair, from certain aspects it is one hell of a nice looking city especially at night.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Let's hope Corcoran doesn't do a Buster Douglas,Garth Wood.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

The Real McCoy said:


> Somewhere between unimpressed and outraged then. But there is a lot of bitching and moaning http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...-corcoran-wbo-welterweight-world-title.99966/
> 
> Most claimed Horn had beaten nobody before Pacquiao and then claimed he didn't beat Pacquaio anyway. So when did Horn suddenly become this absolute superstar and who has he beat to give people that impression?
> 
> Did you score Horn-Pacquiao for Horn?


 To be fair England/UK have around 7 world champions,2 recently deposed World champions and a thriving boxing scene with up and comers like Callum Smith and probably others I don't know about.. They are far harder on their fighters than what we are and haven't sat through the crap dished up by 2 of our more high profile boxers for the last decade.
They hold their fighters to a higher standard than we do. We are talking world title fights.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Not surprised it has slipped from November to December. Time is marching on.


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...g/news-story/f238a594c87188f0f8b4e9c6a6d11640

Another million dollar payday coming up for Horn against Gary Corcoran he plans fighting on for another 5 years.


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> To be fair England/UK have around 7 world champions,2 recently deposed World champions and a thriving boxing scene with up and comers like Callum Smith and probably others I don't know about.. They are far harder on their fighters than what we are and haven't sat through the crap dished up by 2 of our more high profile boxers for the last decade.
> They hold their fighters to a higher standard than we do. We are talking world title fights.


Nothing new in what Horn is doing. Look who Parker defended against first defence just as one example.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

The Real McCoy said:


> Nothing new in what Horn is doing. Look who Parker defended against first defence just as one example.


 True but the Brits are putting shit on Jeff. But as you say there has been far worse first defences.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

stiflers mum said:


> True but the Brits are putting shit on Jeff. But as you say there has been far worse first defences.


Name some?


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

*Pablo Daniel Zamora Nievas*

http://boxrec.com/en/event/526894/1198127


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

Dan Sherry

http://boxrec.com/en/event/3655/4972

Englishman vs Canadian


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

*Ashley Theophane*

http://boxrec.com/pl/event/728117/2045293

American vs English born


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

Glenn Catley

http://boxrec.com/en/event/8415/12784

English vs English


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

Anthony van Niekerk

http://boxrec.com/en/event/573057/1394646


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

The Real McCoy said:


> *Ashley Theophane*
> 
> http://boxrec.com/pl/event/728117/2045293


Was probably better


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Hilarious that it mostly seems to be Aussie fighters you're finding too


Enjoy paying $80 or whatever it is every time a world level fighter gets a belt


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

David Lopez

http://boxrec.com/en/event/619701/1591602

American vs Mexican


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

Teon Kennedy

http://boxrec.com/en/event/635428/1683662

Cuban born American vs American


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

Kassim Ouma

http://boxrec.com/en/event/619664/1591501

Kazakhstan vs Uganda born American


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

Those were from just a quick scan around. Needless to say there are plenty more.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

The Real McCoy said:


> Those were from just a quick scan around. Needless to say there are plenty more.


Each of the last 3 you posted had much better records than Corcoran, Oumma was a former world champion who'd never been stopped

You fucking casual, go learn boxing and get off Boxrec


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

Casual Ken's Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> Each of the last 3 you posted had much better records than Corcoran, Oumma was a former world champion who'd never been stopped
> 
> You fucking casual, go learn boxing and get off Boxrec


Ouma (you didn't even spell it correctly) was Boxrec 182 when he fought GGG.

http://boxrec.com/en/event/619664/1591501

Teon Kennedy was Boxrec 144 when he fought Rigondeaux.

http://boxrec.com/en/event/635428/1683662

David Lopez was Boxrec 162 when he fought Trout.

http://boxrec.com/en/event/619701/1591602

There have been plenty of very ordinary first defences of titles in keeping with Horn's against Corchoran. You know that and it is pointless pretending you don't.

But feel free to embarrass yourself.some more.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

The Real McCoy said:


> Ouma (you didn't even spell it correctly) was Boxrec 182 when he fought GGG.
> 
> http://boxrec.com/en/event/619664/1591501
> 
> ...


Those aren't their rankings at the time, those are their most recent rankings. If you have that many points, you aren't gonna be ranked outside the top 100.

Anyway, it doesn't matter, just because there are world title fights that were just as bad as Corcoran does not make it right. It's going to be an absolutely horrible fight to watch too, there's just no defending this. There are plenty of soft touches out there who have done more to deserve a title shot than Corcoran, and they won't be nearly as bad to watch


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

The Real McCoy said:


> Nothing new in what Horn is doing. Look who Parker defended against first defence just as one example.


Horn-Corcoran will probably be every bit as ugly as Parker-Fury, but won't be anywhere near as competitive. Fury was a mando has decent potential, Corcoran is a voluntary and ain't going past British level


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Those aren't their rankings at the time, those are their most recent rankings. If you have that many points, you aren't gonna be ranked outside the top 100.
> 
> Anyway, it doesn't matter, just because there are world title fights that were just as bad as Corcoran does not make it right. It's going to be an absolutely horrible fight to watch too, there's just no defending this. There are plenty of soft touches out there who have done more to deserve a title shot than Corcoran, and they won't be nearly as bad to watch


I responded to the post requesting examples of poor first defences and there has been any number of them and that is what I did.

Most claimed Horn had beaten nobody before Pacquiao and then claimed he didn't beat Pacquaio anyway. So who has he beat then and why is it such a travesty he isn't being matched with someone way better than him so he can simply piss his title into the wind and miss out on fighting Manny again?

As a world champion having a voluntary defence Horn can defend against anyone in the top 15 and that is what he is doing because Corcoran is inside the top 15.

Hate the rules not the player playing by them.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Horn, Duco, Manny's longtime promoter Arum and most of Australia have wanted a Horn-Manny rematch since Horn's hand was raised in Brisbane, and don't forget there was a rematch clause in the contract. That is the focus and Manny not wanting to get it done this year has not changed that focus.

Is it a fan-friendly decision for Horn to get a fight in before next year against a very beatable opponent? Ask the 50,000 who went to Suncorp and who will return there if the Manny rematch happens.

No title no rematch. Take a very winnable defence and there is more chance Horn keeps the title. It isn't rocket science and it isn't against the rules.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

buff my helmet said:


> Horn, Duco, Manny's longtime promoter Arum and most of Australia have wanted a Horn-Manny rematch since Horn's hand was raised in Brisbane, and don't forget there was a rematch clause in the contract. That is the focus and Manny not wanting to get it done this year has not changed that focus.
> 
> Is it a fan-friendly decision for Horn to get a fight in before next year against a very beatable opponent? Ask the 50,000 who went to Suncorp and who will return there if the Manny rematch happens.
> 
> No title no rematch. Take a very winnable defence and there is more chance Horn keeps the title. It isn't rocket science and it isn't against the rules.


You keep parroting the same stuff, no one has said it's not been done before or against the rules, but it's just absolutely awful



The Real McCoy said:


> I responded to the post requesting examples of poor first defences and there has been any number of them and that is what I did.
> 
> Most claimed Horn had beaten nobody before Pacquiao and then claimed he didn't beat Pacquaio anyway. So who has he beat then and why is it such a travesty he isn't being matched with someone way better than him so he can simply piss his title into the wind and miss out on fighting Manny again?
> 
> ...


There's a gap between someone better than Horn who will beat him and Gary Corcoran, he should have fought one of those guys


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Casual Ken's Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> You keep parroting the same stuff, no one has said it's not been done before or against the rules, but it's just absolutely awful
> 
> There's a gap between someone better than Horn who will beat him and Gary Corcoran, he should have fought one of those guys


There are lots worse things happening in boxing than this and anyone with a half a brain can see exactly why it is happening.

I would rather see Horn beat Corcoran in what could be a very willing affair than get murdered by Crawford.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

buff my helmet said:


> I would rather see Horn beat Corcoran in what could be a very willing affair than get murdered by Crawford.


There are fighters better than Corcoran but not as good as Crawford

Bradley Skeete being one of them, that's my main gripe, they had a perfectly acceptable keep busy fight lined up, but shit it and made this one instead


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Casual Ken's Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> There are fighters better than Corcoran but not as good as Crawford


There aren't better fights for Horn than the Manny rematch though and that is why they have chosen the very beatable Corcoran. You haven't worked that out yet?

Like it or hate it. It is what it is and it is going to happen.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

buff my helmet said:


> There aren't better fights for Horn than the Manny rematch and that is why they have chosen Corcoran. You haven't worked that out yet?


But why not face someone better than Corcoran who he's still capable of beating?

By your logic why would anyone fight anything but bums until they can get the big payday?


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Casual Ken's Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> But why not face someone better than Corcoran who he's still capable of beating?
> 
> By your logic why would anyone fight anything but bums until they can get the big payday?


How many times do you need to be told the same thing before it actually sinks in?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

buff my helmet said:


> How many times do you need to be told the same thing before it actually sinks in?


That he doesn't want to risk losing the shot at a Manny rematch? I understand that, and have pointed that out in pretty much every post i've made

You haven't once tried to explain why he couldn't face someone more deserving than Corcoran, but not quite as dangerous as Crawford?

Like Bradley Skeete, who they were looking at, which would have been a reasonable enough fight


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Casual Ken's Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> That he doesn't want to risk losing the shot at a Manny rematch? I understand that, and have pointed that out in pretty much every post i've made
> 
> You haven't once tried to explain why he couldn't face someone more deserving than Corcoran, but not quite as dangerous as Crawford?
> 
> Like Bradley Skeete, who they were looking at, which would have been a reasonable enough fight


See 'very winnable fight' in my post above and note particularly the word 'very'.

I read you thought Skeete would beat Horn anyway.

So you have both answered your own question and shot yourself in the foot at the same time.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

buff my helmet said:


> See 'very winnable fight' in my post above and note particularly the word 'very'.
> 
> I read you thought Skeete would beat Horn. So you have both answered your own question and shot yourself in the foot at the same time.


I was clearly messing around with that confidence, I think it would be an interesting fight though, having just beaten Manny Pacquiao I would have hoped Horn and team would be confident of beating Skeete, but evidently not


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Casual Ken's Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> I was clearly messing around with that confidence, I think it would be an interesting fight though, having just beaten Manny Pacquiao I would have hoped Horn and team would be confident of beating Skeete, but evidently not


_"Well at least Horn can say he held a world title for a few months, no shame in being dominated by Skeete either. Hope Horn can bounce back when the time is right"_ - your words.

How very 'convenient' to now claim 'I was clearly messing around with that confidence' :lol:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

buff my helmet said:


> _"Well at least Horn can say he held a world title for a few months, no shame in being dominated by Skeete either. Hope Horn can bounce back when the time is right"_ - sound familiar?
> 
> How very 'convenient' to now claim 'I was clearly messing around with that confidence' :lol:


Even if I thought Skeete would box his head off why should that change how Horn's team look at it?

If you're too worried about Skeete that you need to fight English title level opposition then that tells a story

Which has been my whole point, Aussie boxing will never amount to anything because it's full of get rich quick guys who know nothing about the sport and don't care for it, which is also why you guys pay huge prices for PPV's that wouldn't even be headliners on regular shows in England


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Casual Ken's Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> Even if I thought Skeete would box his head off why should that change how Horn's team look at it?
> 
> If you're too worried about Skeete that you need to fight English title level opposition then that tells a story
> 
> Which has been my whole point, Aussie boxing will never amount to anything because it's full of get rich quick guys who know nothing about the sport and don't care for it, which is also why you guys pay huge prices for PPV's that wouldn't even be headliners on regular shows in England


It is pointless talking to a fool who doesn't listen. I'll leave you to argue with yourself.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Casual Ken's Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> Name some?


 Tony Bellew vs BJ Flores,Calzaghe vs Sobot. Pobably many more I can't remember or don't know about.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

stiflers mum said:


> Tony Bellew vs BJ Flores,Calzaghe vs Sobot. Pobably many more I can't remember or don't know about.


Flores was much better, he had just been more competitive with a fringe world level guy than Corcoran was was an emerging British level guy

I've done this already though and in all honesty i'm bored of it, I feel i've made my opinion clear, I feel despite a bit of trolling i've mostly made some reasonable points and whatever I say won't convince you guys, so can you all stop quoting me


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

Only someone with their head in the sand wouldn't see this for what it is. A choice borne out of priority. Horn's next fight, provided he retains his title in this one, will in all likely-hood be absolutely huge.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Flores was better.:lol:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

stiflers mum said:


> Flores was better.:lol:


He did ok against Shumenov, Corcoran got well beaten by Williams

Have you even seen either fight?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Casual Ken's Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> He did ok against Shumenov, Corcoran got well beaten by Williams
> 
> Have you even seen either fight?


 I have seen a few of Flores's fights(Green,Shumenov,Bellew,fat Mat Hicks) IMO he didn't do OK in any of them. Anyway opinions vary I guess.


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Not sure what all the fuss is about. Duco and Arum obviously have their eye on a bigger prize early in 2018.


----------



## Tarking Rubbish (Jun 28, 2017)

fistic fury said:


> Not sure what all the fuss is about. Duco and Arum obviously have their eye on a bigger prize early in 2018.


I think it's the lack of admission from Horn fans that this is a bad fight. I think everyone understands that Corcoran is a tick over fight until Pac.

It can be both.

But it is what it is. Sooner or later he's going to have to face Super Skeete.

#6'1welter
#jabbedtodeath
#andthenew


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

fistic fury said:


> Not sure what all the fuss is about. Duco and Arum obviously have their eye on a bigger prize early in 2018.


Yes. This is so routine boxing its not funny. I havent seen any disillusional Horn fans that think otherwise.

If you see a positive view on this fight it is only to drum up some interest in it. Make it worth watching


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Tarking Rubbish said:


> I think it's the lack of admission from Horn fans that this is a bad fight. I think everyone understands that Corcoran is a tick over fight until Pac.
> 
> It can be both.
> 
> ...


The best favour Skeete can do himself is earn the mandatory position. Until then he is just another ranked contender. If he is lucky it might even fall in his lap if Manny retires.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Tarking Rubbish said:


> I think it's the lack of admission from Horn fans that this is a bad fight. I think everyone understands that Corcoran is a tick over fight until Pac.
> 
> It can be both.
> 
> ...


 As many have said there has been far worse title fights or fights where both fighters have to win before a big fight(Cleverly and Bellews opponents before their CW rematch. To put this into perspective here is the top 10 Australian PPV's

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...s/news-story/5adefa92ba3f113613b8ed59b9ea8ea5



> the weigh in.
> 
> *TOP 10 MAIN EVENT SHOWS*
> 
> ...


 Now a Pac-Horn rematch would probably sell better than the first considering how close and exciting the first fight was. Nobodies claiming Corcoran is a beast but it's a fight in November so it's not competing with more popular sports and it will probably showcase some domestic Aussie boxers that would otherwise not be seen by the masses like Hooper and Touissant.


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Tarking Rubbish said:


> I think it's the lack of admission from Horn fans that this is a bad fight. I think everyone understands that Corcoran is a tick over fight until Pac.
> 
> It can be both.
> 
> ...


Horn's schedule is Gary Corcoran, and should he win that, either Manny Pacquiao or Terrence Crawford early next year.

Not sure where Skeete will come in to things? Most will argue if Pacquiao remains inactive, which seems likely, Crawford will relieve Horn of his title anyway.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

fistic fury said:


> Not sure what all the fuss is about. Duco and Arum obviously have their eye on a bigger prize early in 2018.


Selling Horn down the river to Crawford?


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> Yes. This is so routine boxing its not funny. I havent seen any disillusional Horn fans that think otherwise.
> 
> If you see a positive view on this fight it is only to drum up some interest in it. Make it worth watching


disillusional?

you may have succeeded in creating a new word there


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Chatty said:


> Selling Horn down the river to Crawford?


see post #66 directly above


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Selling Horn down the river to Crawford?


 Horn vs Crawford will be like Broner-Maidana (with Bud being Broner).:yep


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

fistic fury said:


> disillusional?
> 
> you may have succeeded in creating a new word there


delusional ****

Whoops


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Horn vs Crawford will be like Broner-Maidana (with Bud being Broner).:yep


Not giving much away either with bud being #1 p4p


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

Casual Ken's Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> You keep parroting the same stuff, no one has said it's not been done before or against the rules, but it's just absolutely awful
> 
> There's a gap between someone better than Horn who will beat him and Gary Corcoran, he should have fought one of those guys


You whinging bloody poms should be thankful Horn is giving one of your lot a crack at his title.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

The Real McCoy said:


> You whinging bloody poms should be thankful Horn is giving one of your lot a crack at his title.


 He's trolling us I think he knows their has been worse title defences when their is a bigger fight on the horizon. He mentioned Shumenov who himself defended his title against a wino from the alley before his unification fight with Hopkins


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Not giving much away either with bud being #1 p4p


 147 will be a step too far and the Horndog will bust him up.........I hope.:smile


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/2017/10/15/horn-fight-set-december-13-brisbane
*
Horn fight set for December 13 in Brisbane
*
Jeff Horn will defend his welterweight title against England's Gary Corcoran in Brisbane on December 13.

News Corp Australia reported that the world champion boxer had locked in a two-fight deal with the State Government and Brisbane City Council.

The fight will be held at the Brisbane Convention Centre.

The Wednesday night fixture is thought to be most beneficial for pay television earnings.


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

Promoter Dean Lonergan busy doing some name dropping :

"We are working on a second event here at some stage next year before June 30. We'd love to have Manny Pacquiao down here again, he's certainly one of the guys on the table.

"There are a number of other massive fights out there for Jeff. There's been some murmurings and rumblings that perhaps we could get Conor McGregor down here".

"I would put the challenge out to Conor McGregor — tell me how much you want and we'll see if we can make it work."


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Conor McGregor :lol:


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

http://www.boxingscene.com/thurman-crawford-relevant-welterweight-we-fight--121474
*
Thurman says Crawford Must Be Relevant Welterweight Before We Fight*

Keith Thurman says Terence Crawford needs to become "relevant" in the 147-pound division before he fights him. Crawford, the undisputed 140-pound champion, could move up to welterweight and perhaps secure a shot at WBO 147-pound champion Jeff Horn.

When asked about potentially facing Crawford, Thurman said he won't consider it until Crawford accomplishes something as a welterweight.

"And when he is a relevant 147-pounder, if he is a champion, then we can really look at him and negotiate. Because, you know, I know he's high-ranked in the pound-for-pound lists and things of that nature, so people think he's the best fighter in the world. You know, like I said, a lot of people think they know who the real dog is at 147. But we don't know. We don't know. There's work to be done in this division. And it's a beautiful thing that you guys will get to watch it."


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

President of Top Rank, Todd DuBoef's thoughts on Manny Pacquiao :

“Jeff Horn’s not waiting for Manny Pacquiao and Terence Crawford’s not waiting for Manny Pacquiao. The welterweight division is a wonderful division, all these guys are wonderful athletes. They’re not going to wait on guys".

“If Manny Pacquiao wants to dedicate himself to the people in the Philippines, that’s what his duty is, that’s what he should do and if he wants to come back and have a fight in the fall or the spring, winter, whatever it is, obviously we love working with him and his team and facilitating his boxing career.”


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Couldn't be bothered making a new thread but think it's a bit more interesting than the news that doesn't require its own thread,

So here it is;

"No one's worried about Jeff Horn" - Keith Thurman


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Couldn't be bothered making a new thread but think it's a bit more interesting than the news that doesn't require its own thread,
> 
> So here it is;
> 
> "No one's worried about Jeff Horn" - Keith Thurman


We have gone from champions claiming they don't know who Jeff Horn is. To champions claiming they don't care about Jeff Horn.

That's a lot of progress in one fight.


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Gary Corcoran says he has been sparring former world champs Kell Brook and David Avanesyan as well as Commonwealth Games gold medallist Frankie Gavin and has even mixed it up with the much bigger, 79kg British light-heavyweight champ Frank Buglioni as a way of preparing for Horn’s physical strength.


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Couldn't be bothered making a new thread but think it's a bit more interesting than the news that doesn't require its own thread,
> 
> So here it is;
> 
> "No one's worried about Jeff Horn" - Keith Thurman


Dean Lonergan from Duco has hit back at Thurman :

"If at any stage Thurman wants to come to Brisbane to try and unify the titles, he will get the same warm welcome and outcome that was served up to our good friend Mr Pacquiao".


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

fistic fury said:


> Dean Lonergan from Duco has hit back at Thurman :
> 
> "If at any stage Thurman wants to come to Brisbane to try and unify the titles, he will get the same warm welcome and outcome that was served up to our good friend Mr Pacquiao".


 Shots fired by DL.:yep


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1639417769442724


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Interesting times for Horn. Once you reach the peak in the athletes mind, so many of them fall soon after. For some people its about reaching the top instead of staying there. Hope Horn still has his mind set on bigger prizes and he doesnt fall into trap of believing his own hype


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> Interesting times for Horn. Once you reach the peak in the athletes mind, so many of them fall soon after. For some people its about reaching the top instead of staying there. Hope Horn still has his mind set on bigger prizes and he doesnt fall into trap of believing his own hype


Too true. But he does seem to be level headed and Glenn Rushton looks to be a good man to have in your ear and your corner.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

fistic fury said:


> Too true. But he does seem to be level headed and Glenn Rushton looks to be a good man to have in your ear and your corner.


I was always a little sus on Glen Rushton until I saw that Australian story. He does seem to have a good head on his shoulders. Just another fight, another challenger. Im sure Horn will keep it simple. Hone his craft even more


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Gary''Hellraiser''Corcoran delivers title warning to Jeff Horn.

https://www.foxsports.com.au/boxing...n/news-story/4bbc55bbc3c9b59df8341563577001f8


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Jeff Horn's trainer Glenn Rushton has made it known he is looking for hard, aggressive sparring partners who can mimic Gary Corcoran’s style, and Michael Katsidis was one of the first to put his hand up. It will be interesting to see whether Rushton takes him up on his offer.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport...n/news-story/0c25d958836329225c92d7c53c4b090d


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

fistic fury said:


> Jeff Horn's trainer Glenn Rushton has made it known he is looking for hard, aggressive sparring partners who can mimic Gary Corcoran's style, and Michael Katsidis was one of the first to put his hand up. It will be interesting to see whether Rushton takes him up on his offer.


 I loved Katsidis as a fighter but he is more shot than Sonny Corleone in the border crossing scene from the Godfather.


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

stiflers mum said:


> I loved Katsidis as a fighter but he is more shot than Sonny Corleone in the border crossing scene from the Godfather.


Nobody should be encouraging Michael Katsidis to get in a boxing ring again. I hope they decline his offer.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1641379512579883



I can see the Aussie public liking this guy


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

fistic fury said:


> Nobody should be encouraging Michael Katsidis to get in a boxing ring again. I hope they decline his offer.


 Totally agree even for just sparring.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

fistic fury said:


> Nobody should be encouraging Michael Katsidis to get in a boxing ring again. I hope they decline his offer.


Agreed. You know that kind of sparring with a big middleweight like Horn is doing irreversable damage. Katsidis wont hold back. They could be doing anything upto 30-40 rds for all we know


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

This fight has finally been listed on Boxrec

http://boxrec.com/en/event/759623

Will be interesting to see who gets on the undercard.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

The Real McCoy said:


> This fight has finally been listed on Boxrec
> 
> http://boxrec.com/en/event/759623
> 
> Will be interesting to see who gets on the undercard.


 Hopefully guys like Hooper and Toussaint again.


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

Alex Leapai will fight 42 year old Nigerian Roger Izonritei 12-6 on the Horn-Corcoran undercard. 

Leapai sure isn't rushing his comeback with anyone likely to give him trouble.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

I guess he know's his level and has a family to feed. Hope theirs some better matchups than that on the other U/C fights.


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I guess he know's his level and has a family to feed. Hope theirs some better matchups than that on the other U/C fights.


Knows his level?

Leapai is calling out Browne, Joshua, Wilder, Parker...


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

The Real McCoy said:


> Knows his level?
> 
> Leapai is calling out Browne, Joshua, Wilder, Parker...


 :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Card taking shape.

Jeff Horn vs Corcoran
Rohan Murdock vs Apti Ustarknov 
Paul Fleming vs Vergil Puton
Alex Leapai vs Roger Izonritei
Nathaniel May vs TBA
Shannon O ' Connell vs TBA


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Read some speculation that "Cheeky" May might not be too far away from a world title shot.


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

Jeff Horn has been sparring Michel Katsidis, Dennis Hogan, Mark Gadaleta and amateur Jacob Bobir in preparation for Gary Corcoran.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

I wish Kats would stop getting himself hit in the head.


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

On Main Event here, BoxNation in the UK and ESPN in the US.


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

The full card has now been announced:

Bout 1: Nestor Faccio Cordozo (Uruguay) vs Leonardo “Lenny” Zappavigna (AUS)
Catchweight | 8 x 3 minute rounds

Bout 2: Roger Izonritei (AUS) vs Alex Leapai (AUS)
Heavyweight | 8 x 3 minute rounds

Bout 3: Kleopatra Tolnai (Hungary) vs Shannon O’Connell (AUS)
Bantamweight | 8 x 2 minute rounds

Bout 4: Vergil Puton (Philippines) vs Paul Fleming (AUS)
Super Featherweight | 6 x 3 minute rounds

Bout 5: Apti Ustarkhanov (Russia) vs Rohan Murdock (AUS)
Middleweight | 10 x 3 minute rounds
WBO Oriental Sup’ Middleweight Title

Bout 6: Aelio Mesquita (Brazil) vs Nathaniel May (AUS)
Featherweight | 12 x 3 minute rounds
IBF International Featherweight Title

Bout 7: Main Event – Gary Corcoran (UK) vs Jeff Horn (AUS)
Welterweight | 12 x 3 minute rounds
WBO Welterweight World Title


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Why is Paul Fleming still fighting 6 rounders against nobody's?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Why is Paul Fleming still fighting 6 rounders against nobody's?


 Yep needs to step it up. Horn's fight with Rabah was better than any of Paul's opponents so far and he's had 24 fights.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Yep needs to step it up. Horn's fight with Rabah was better than any of Paul's opponents so far and he's had 24 fights.


Paul was spoken of very highly after the Olympics.

It's a shame that after 9 years he's still done pretty much nothing of note (though 24 wins and couple regional titles is more than most) and would have next to no drawing power or bargaining chips to be able to step himself up anytime soon


----------



## Tarking Rubbish (Jun 28, 2017)

Does anyone know why this fight is on a Wednesday? Apologies if I've missed a reason in the thread.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Tarking Rubbish said:


> Does anyone know why this fight is on a Wednesday? Apologies if I've missed a reason in the thread.


"Big" fights in Aus are generally always on Wednesday.
Pretty sure it stems from promotores not wanting to compete with the larger more popular televised sports such are rugby league and AFL during the Friday and Saturday night time slots


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Mundine always seemed to prefer Wednesday nights. Not sure how common a practice it was prior to him doing it?


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

According to media reports Michael Buffer will be ring announcer for Horn-Corcoran. Also expected to be in attendance are Bud Crawford, Amir Khan, Joseph Parker and Bob Arum.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Snowy said:


> According to media reports Michael Buffer will be ring announcer for Horn-Corcoran. Also expected to be in attendance are Bud Crawford, Amir Khan, Joseph Parker and Bob Arum.


Amir Khan huh. He's already in the country for that celebrity show isn't he?
But maybe he's angling for a fight against Horn and actually trying to do some work that may justify these big fights he always talks of


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Horn struggling to make weight according to this article.

https://www.foxsports.com.au/boxing...k/news-story/7ed02d919f977dfb23e492e2b81ff216


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Amir Khan huh. He's already in the country for that celebrity show isn't he?
> But maybe he's angling for a fight against Horn and actually trying to do some work that may justify these big fights he always talks of


Khan has fought some pretty handy opposition along the way.


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

stiflers mum said:


> Horn struggling to make weight according to this article.
> 
> https://www.foxsports.com.au/boxing...k/news-story/7ed02d919f977dfb23e492e2b81ff216


So a week out from the fight Horn is around 73kg. He would know from previous campaigns how achievable losing the extra 7kg is. It might be what he does for every fight?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Hope so Snowy.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Snowy said:


> Khan has fought some pretty handy opposition along the way.


He has a there's no doubt about that. But apart from getting sparked by Canelo, what has he done lately?
At this stage he is almost irrelevant in the division.

Also to be fair he'd be the best name on Horns resume barring Pacman.

But with regards to doing the work I meant that if he were to fight and beat Jeff. He'd pick up a his first welterweight title and it would go along way to earning him the fights with the big names he has always chimed on about but never fought.


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

Picture taken yesterday. Look who doesn't have any food in front of him.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport...n/news-story/81ff90650d069d68038e9da7d7e31f43

Glenn Rushton says he will only be satisfied with a knockout to send a warning to the rest of the division overseas.

Strength and conditioning coach Dundee Kim says Corcoran has a tight guard to protect his chin, but he leaves his body exposed and Horn will exploit that.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah stopping Corcoran is a real warning to Crawford and Spence lol


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Casual Ken's Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> Yeah stopping Corcoran is a real warning to Crawford and Spence lol


Set yourself a positive goal for the day Glass Half Empty Ken.

Start with something simple like a smile.


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

Casual Ken's Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> Yeah stopping Corcoran is a real warning to Crawford and Spence lol


Hi troll.


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

Reports that Horn is still battling to shed excess kilos. Assuming he makes weight he will be big on fight night after rehydrating.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Could be an interesting weigh in tomorrow. I just hope they don't engage in any pantomime push and shove after it has already been established the pair get on quite well.


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

Horn suffered a deep cut above his eye about 3 weeks that required 8 stitches. He has had to avoid being hit there while it healed and no doubt Corcoran is aware of it and will target it.

The weigh in is at 2pm Brisbane time. Which is just over 5 hours from now.


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

https://www.foxsports.com.au/jeff-h...t/news-story/d579849750122741e45caad773089bbd


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

Both made weight.

Corcoran looked thin, dry and a bit lethargic to me.


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

Jeff Horn 66.52 kg 

Gary Corcoran 66.47 kg.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

5th time watching Pac Horn.

5 times pacquiao won it on my card


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how long it is till the fight?


----------



## keano (Nov 5, 2013)

Irish taking this home you soft Aussie shites.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Alf said:


> Can anyone tell me how long it is till the fight?


Prob 1 more hr


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

hmmm anyone got a stream??


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Looking forward to the Natheniel May fight. Nice talent.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> hmmm anyone got a stream??


This!


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Prob 1 more hr


Cheers, hoping to have the stream on at work!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Alf said:


> Cheers, hoping to have the stream on at work!


Next fight mate. Soon

Get ready


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Lovely body shots by Cheeky.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Lovely body shots by Cheeky.


give us a round by round mate


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Those body shots were perfection.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Horn is shitting himself. Not confident AT ALL

A loss would fuck up some good pay days


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Horn is shitting himself. Not confident AT ALL
> 
> A loss would fuck up some good pay days


Shitting himself?! 
How so?

There is probably more riding on this than the Pac fight.


----------



## Tarking Rubbish (Jun 28, 2017)

keano said:


> Irish taking this home you soft Aussie shites.


:lol:


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Shitting himself?!
> How so?
> 
> There is probably more riding on this than the Pac fight.


All I can see is that Horn looks uncomfortable. Which he has every right to given its a world title fight. But i can smell an upset here. Hope im wrong. In the build up gary has definitely been the alpha. Hard nose londener never been bullied in his life


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Horn looking good on the pads though. Angles and skill. Horn will prove to have the futs hopefully


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> Horn looking good on the pads though. Angles and skill. Horn will prove to have the futs hopefully


Pads don't hit back. That eye of Horn's concerns me.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> Pads don't hit back. That eye of Horn's concerns me.


Horn has stitches apparently. Had to lose quite a bit in 2 days.

Will be interesting


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> Horn has stitches apparently. Had to lose quite a bit in 2 days.
> 
> Will be interesting


The split eye only happened about 3 weeks ago. That isn't a lot of healing.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Horn looks far superior first round. Angles movement. Much busier fighter. Beginning of the fight


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

3 rds Horn imo


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

This fight is delivering. Real battle of attrition. Not much in it.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Horns winning. Gary very game Irishman. Just not enough scoring punches


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

The blood is flowing as anticipated. Horn must be ahead on the cards. But the fat lady hasn't sung yet.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Corcoran came to fight as we knew he would. But it is starting to take its toll now.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

TKO in the 11th. 

Not the best stoppage but I reckon Horn will have been well ahead on the cards and it has probably saved Corcoran more punishment.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Glad to hear Jeff got the W!
Couldn't keep myself off here and spoiled the result for myself. When I get a chance I'll find a copy of it to see how it unfolded.

How'd Cheeky look?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Despite the unfortunate stoppage Horn won big on the cards(lost the source).

It wasnt pretty- ugly inside affair where two styles conflicted often.

Will be interesting how Horn performs with top flight competition


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

I'm reading a lot about Jeff visibly tiring and having to battle through to find a 2nd win.

We know he was struggling to make weight as well. Probably played a big factor.

Jeff will go to 154lbs in the future for sure


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I'm reading a lot about Jeff visibly tiring and having to battle through to find a 2nd win.
> 
> We know he was struggling to make weight as well. Probably played a big factor.
> 
> Jeff will go to 154lbs in the future for sure


Virtually a clean sweep on the scorecards. Two judges had Horn ahead 99-91 and the other had him ahead 100-90.


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Can hardly believe how well that 3 week old wound held together.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Despite the unfortunate stoppage Horn won big on the cards(lost the source).
> 
> It wasnt pretty, ugly inside fight where two styles conflicted
> 
> Will be interesting how Horn performs with top flight competition


 Aussie boxing paid Corcoran's corner to throw in the towel according to a Aussie poster on another site.:lol:


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

stiflers mum said:


> Aussie boxing paid Corcoran's corner to throw in the towel according to a Aussie poster on another site.:lol:


I am surprised anybody takes any notice of blatant trolling like that.


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Glad to hear Jeff got the W!
> Couldn't keep myself off here and spoiled the result for myself. When I get a chance I'll find a copy of it to see how it unfolded.
> 
> How'd Cheeky look?


 He looked good his body shots were awesome.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

fistic fury said:


>


 They've removed it but here's a copy from Daily Motion.


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Aussie boxing paid Corcoran's corner to throw in the towel according to a Aussie poster on another site.:lol:


I used to laugh at the social misfits who post shit like that. But sadly some of them are in need of psychiatric help.


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

Glad Horn was able to get past Corcoran. It can make for a dangerous fight when your opponent gets the chance of a lifetime and has nothing to lose. Horn's preparation must have been far from ideal too with the busted eye and struggling to make the weight.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

stiflers mum said:


> Aussie boxing paid Corcoran's corner to throw in the towel according to a Aussie poster on another site.:lol:


Why give the troll oxygen?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Glad to hear Jeff got the W!
> Couldn't keep myself off here and spoiled the result for myself. When I get a chance I'll find a copy of it to see how it unfolded.
> 
> How'd Cheeky look?


Gary made a good account of himself despite the score cards. He definitely came to win and looked a threat at times. I think he might of won a few aussie fans over in the lead up as well


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1728053377228004


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1728053377228004


True sportsmanship in professional sport is such a rarity these days.


----------

